
Fastmail Failed - bpierre
http://tdh.me/fastmail-failed/
======
claudius
Not giving out a clear error message is ugly and the rest is beyond belief,
but [0] clearly mentions a limited number of messages, with more details on
[1]. The smallest limit there is 400/800 messages per hour/day and rather
ridiculously low traffic limits of 60/120 MB per hour/day.

The former shouldn’t really be a problem but I can see how the latter are
difficult not to exceed regularly, especially if free trial accounts have even
stricter limits (they are not detailed in [1]).

[0] <https://www.fastmail.fm/help/email_resource_limits.html>

[1] <https://www.fastmail.fm/pages/fastmail/docs/pricingtbl.html>

~~~
ReidZB
Those numbers are for the "ad free" accounts, which are really lightweight
anyway. For instance, the ad free accounts only get 100MB of storage for their
email anyway, so a 60MB hourly cap is not entirely unreasonable: that's more
than half your mailbox. Of course, for 40 cents a month, I think those numbers
are pretty reasonable.

More appropriate would be the "full" accounts, which have a much more
reasonable 300MB/600MB hourly/daily data quota. Of course, again, mailbox
storage is limited to 1GB there... and so on.

I don't think the quotas are unnatural given the relative mailbox sizes. But,
for full disclosure, I am a (happy) Fastmail user.

~~~
claudius
I took the lowest numbers there as some lower lower limit someone could have
hit – only the Premium account seems to be somewhat usable from my
perspective.

Do you know if and if yes, by how much, trial accounts are further restricted?

~~~
ReidZB
I was not aware trial accounts are restricted, and I can't find any info
online about it, so...

So far, though, I have been quite impressed with Fastmail. (I have an enhanced
account.)

~~~
krenel
Same here. Really happy with the service and though I don't make intensive
usage of mail I have the Enhanced account[1]. Everything works like a charm,
it's very customisable at all levels, I've imported successfully all the
emails from my old gmail account and is fast as hell. The service really looks
promising.

And about the tech support, I've sent a few mails and they have answered me
properly. Sometimes the mail was the tipically pre-made made one though. But
it have detailed information about how to solve my problem, so that's cool.

[1] I'm using the 2 month trial. I haven't introduced the credit card yet.
Even paying an account is sooo cheap.

------
sdfjkl
Setting up SMTP and IMAP servers isn't that hard[1], and you get a lot of cool
features that you don't get anywhere else, like piping email into shell
scripts, or the ability to selectively bounce spam (instead of storing it in a
spam folder) and reading email via mutt in a pinch (I much prefer that to web
frontends). You also get to learn a lot - every hacker should be able to send
an email via telnet at least.

[1] It can be hard to get everyone to accept your email, but you can just
relay it through an upstream provider like Messagelabs[2] or your ISP to solve
that problem.

[2] Not a recommendation, just an example. I'm sure there are better ones out
there.

~~~
claudius
If you get a server/VPS at e.g. 1&1, Hetzner or basically any other place, you
won’t have any problems sending mail. Those are usually priced from
~10€/month, so it shouldn’t be much of a problem.

Just make sure not to run an open relay, but that is rather trivial.

